# Belkin iPod Media Reader... que vaut-il réellement ?



## xavdel (22 Avril 2004)

Salut, j'envisage d'acheter cet accessoire qui permet de transférer le contenu d'une carte mémoire (ex : compact flash d'un appareil photo numérique) directement sur le Ipod... pour 3 semaines de vacances je pourrais faire un nombre de photos incalculable !

J'ai entendu des rumeurs sur la "qualité" de ce produit ! L'avez déjà testé ? Le taux de transfert est de quelle rapidité ? Me le conseilleriez vous réellement ? ...

Merci pour votre aide .


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2004)

Je l'ai pas testé, mais à ce que j'en ai entendu dire, le transfert n'est pas des plus rapides, on serait en droit d'en attendre plus avec du FireWire.


----------



## ficelle (22 Avril 2004)

ce genre d'appareil vaudrait le coup si il y avait possibilité de visualiser les images, mais dans la situation actuelle, je lui préfère largement 1 ou 2 cartes memoire supplémentaires...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

ben c'est ici que justement le truc est bon. Moi j'ai 512 Mega pour mon appareil photo et j'en ai marre de me limiter, de trier chaque soir les photos que je garde, que j'efface, puis d'arriver à un moment où je ne peux plus prendre de photos.

Le but du Belkin Media Reader (j'ai pas de part chez eux je vous rassure) est justement de permettre de soulager les Cartes Memoires en transferant leur contenu dans l'Ipod. La vitesse du transfert n'est pas super importante ici quand tu vois le nombre de photos que va te permettre de faire le truc ...

Enfin c'est mon avis.


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2004)

rampage a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est ici que justement le truc est bon. Moi j'ai 512 Mega pour mon appareil photo et j'en ai marre de me limiter, de trier chaque soir les photos que je garde, que j'efface, puis d'arriver à un moment où je ne peux plus prendre de photos.
> 
> Le but du Belkin Media Reader (j'ai pas de part chez eux je vous rassure) est justement de permettre de soulager les Cartes Memoires en transferant leur contenu dans l'Ipod. La vitesse du transfert n'est pas super importante ici quand tu vois le nombre de photos que va te permettre de faire le truc ...
> 
> Enfin c'est mon avis.



j'en ai un (reçu aujourd'hui) et ma soeur part en safari pendant 14 jours dans 2h, donc tu auras droit à un bon feed-back d'ici la!

tout ce que je peux te dire c'est que c'est pas très rapide (3 sec par photo de 2MB) mais que c'est très léger, et très facile à utiliser. on verra pour la durée de vie de la batterie de l'ipod, parceque le DD tourne sans arrêt pendant l'importation.

(j'ai fait un test avec 120 photos et l'icone de charge n'a pas bougé, mais bon, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose...)


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

Sur le site de Belkin je ne trouve plus le Media Reader for iPod... par contre je trouve ceci: Digital Camera Link for iPod.  

Est-ce un nouveau produit, ce Digital Camera Link? Que vaut-il par rapport au premier produit qui n'avait pas trop la cote.


----------



## _m_apman (28 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site de Belkin je ne trouve plus le Media Reader for iPod... par contre je trouve ceci: Digital Camera Link for iPod.
> 
> Est-ce un nouveau produit, ce Digital Camera Link? Que vaut-il par rapport au premier produit qui n'avait pas trop la cote.


 Ben, je ne comprend pas trop la question ! 
En suivant tes liens, je trouve les deux ! Par ailleurs, le Camera Link semble est indisponible.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je ne comprend pas trop la question !
> En suivant tes liens, je trouve les deux ! Par ailleurs, le Camera Link semble est indisponible.



Je me suis mal exprimé. Sur cette page le Media Reader n'est plus mentionné. Que vaut par contre le Camera Link? Indisponible pour l'instant.


----------



## Piewhy (28 Juillet 2004)

Le premier est un lecteur de carte memoire 







 Le second sert d'intermediaire entre l'APN et l'ipod???


----------



## alexlac (28 Juillet 2004)

Je me trompe ou bien le Digital Camera Link est en USB? (transfert plus long...)


----------



## _m_apman (28 Juillet 2004)

alexlac a dit:
			
		

> Je me trompe ou bien le Digital Camera Link est en USB? (transfert plus long...)


 En effet, ça semble être une des différences...


----------



## decoris (29 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site de Belkin je ne trouve plus le Media Reader for iPod... par contre je trouve ceci: Digital Camera Link for iPod.
> 
> Est-ce un nouveau produit, ce Digital Camera Link? Que vaut-il par rapport au premier produit qui n'avait pas trop la cote.



c'est le nouveau modèle, ils ont juste ajouté un port USB pour qu'on puisse brancher directement l'APN...
pas de quoi fouetter un chat, mais une petite baisse de prix est la aussi...


----------



## nounours (2 Août 2004)

Bon, je vous livre mon expérience.
Je suis photographe pro et mon Canon EOS 1D Mark II n'enregistre qu'à peine 200 photos en 8 MPix sur chacun de mes deux Microdrive de 1 Go. Pas du tout suffisant pour un reportage. Le changement avec le 10d et ses 6 MPix enregistrait près de 330 images. J'ai donc acheté le lecteur Belkin pour transférer mes photos sur l'iPod, effrayé par le prix des cartes de 4 Go.

Bilan mitigé. Si les système est très bien conçu, petit, léger et pratique (le logiciel fait tout et d'une façon très claire et, une fois connecté au Mac, l'iPod est alors vu automatiquement par Transfert d'Images comme un APN), le transfert est vraiment trop lent (comptez 30 bonnes minutes pour transférer 4 Go) et, surtout, la batterie de l'iPod tombe rapidement quand le disque tourne en permanence pendant une si longue période.

Je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème, mais si l'autonomie en nombre de photos est résolue, celle de pouvoir se passer plus longtemps d'une prise de courant ne l'est pas encore... et c'est vraiment dommage quand on voit que l'accu du Mark II tient facilement ses 1200 photos et que j'en ai trois dans mon sacs.


----------



## decoris (2 Août 2004)

nounours a dit:
			
		

> , surtout, la batterie de l'iPod tombe rapidement quand le disque tourne en permanence pendant une si longue période.




c'était LE soucis auquel on devait faire face... on a acheté un adaptateur 12v/220v pour recharger l'ipod dans l'auto...

une solution serait de faire un lecteur de carte qui fourni également l'énergie à l'ipod, même s'il use plus de piles pour ça...$

enfin, bilan complet dès vendredi!


----------



## nounours (2 Août 2004)

J'ai acheté en même temps que l'iPod la sacoche iMonster Case (http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?productLearnMore=T8702). J'y mets l'iPod, mes deux casques, le chargeur secteur et le lecteur Belkin. Elle est livrée avec un chargeur allume-cigare. Mais on ne peut charger via l'allume-cigare en même temps qu'on connecte le lecteur Belkin. L'avantage de la sacoche iMonster ? On le ferme et l'emporte comme une trousse de toilette, elle loge dans mon sac photo tout va bien.


----------



## nounours (3 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> enfin, bilan complet dès vendredi!



Donc, vivement vendredi.


----------



## decoris (3 Août 2004)

c'est aussi le problème... on ne peux pas trnasférer les photos si l'ipod est en train de recharger! vraimen tstupide...

je vote pour un belkin media reader qui alimente aussi l'ipod!!! comme ça on pourrait recharger l'ipod via le belkin, qui sera soit alimenté en pile, soit sur le secteur!


----------



## nounours (7 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'était LE soucis auquel on devait faire face... on a acheté un adaptateur 12v/220v pour recharger l'ipod dans l'auto...
> 
> une solution serait de faire un lecteur de carte qui fourni également l'énergie à l'ipod, même s'il use plus de piles pour ça...$
> 
> enfin, bilan complet dès vendredi!



On veut savoir...


----------



## decoris (7 Août 2004)

bon alors bilan de ma soeur : aucun problème... elles ont importé 11 fois une carte de 256MB (pas toujours pleine), et l'ipod n'a du être rechargé qu'une seule fois au milieu du safari.

donc en gros l'ipod a tenu, avec sa première charge, 6 jours avec un import de 256MB par jour.

L'import, comme prévu, n'est pas très rapide (environ 10min d'après elle!).

Le reader ne consomme quant a lui pas ses piles, il n'a pas fallu les changer et elles sont toujours en bon état de charge.

concernant le poids et la solidité de l'appareil, c'est évidemment un plus : très facile à transporter...

donc bilan positif, je nele regrette absolument pas, surtout pour le prix auquel je l'ia payé (80$, soit un peu plus de 60¤)

mais à mon avis, il ne vaut pas ses 150¤... mieux vaut un microdrive 1Go alors...

petites photos du safari ici : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=57830


----------



## nounours (7 Août 2004)

Tu as sans doute raison... dans ton cas, un Microdirve 1 Go remplacerait bien ta carte 256 Mo. Mais chez moi, en reportage, un Microdrive 1 Go ne suffit même plus à traiter un reportage de deux ou trois heures en 8 MPix (Canon 1D Mark II). Je suis assez d'accord sur les 10 minutes nécessaires pour décharger 256 Mo (rapide dans ce cas), ce qui donne environ 40 minutes pour 1 Go (beaucoup trop long alors).

Le problème du Microdrive (alors même qu'il est vraiment rapide en écriture) vient sans doute de l'énergie dont il a besoin pour fonctionner, bien plus importante que celle demandée par une carte à mémoire flash. Mais, au prix de ces dernières en haute capacité... j'ai décidé de commander un Microdirve 4 Go.

Merci pour ton expérience.


----------



## decoris (7 Août 2004)

en fait, ce belkin est utile si on a une prise à disposition pour recharger souvent l'ipod...

son public cible est : l'amateur qui a un APN, qui est a un ipod (ne pas acheter l'ipod juste pour le lecteur de carte!), et qui ne souhaite pas partir avec son ordi en vacance et néanmoins faire bcp de photos... (parceque à 2MB la photo avec mon 4MPix, on n epeut en prendre qu'une centaine sur une carte de 256 (qui coute 50¤ environ...)

mais, en effet, à déconseiller pour un usage professionel..


----------



## nounours (8 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mais, en effet, à déconseiller pour un usage professionel..



Ce n'est pas vraiment ça. J'ai testé pas mal d'autres systèmes de sauvegarde/déchargement de cartes par le passé et j'ai même investi (600 euros à l'époque, tout de même) dans le premier modèle à interface Firewire, le Mindstore 10 Go. Il était rapide pour transférer sur l'ordi, mais très lent pour copier de la carte sur le Mindstore... et sa batterie ne permettait de copier qu'un seul Microdrive 1 Go complet. Il dort depuis longtemps dans son carton, malheureusement.

Le problème en professionnel vient effectivement du nombre d'images faites à chaque déplacement. Mais je ne crois pas qu'il existe une meilleure solution pour autant, sinon investir des fortunes dans des cartes 4 Go pour les décharger seulement le soir à l'hôtel. Mais le Belkin permet quand même de ne pas ballader un disque de sauvegarde en plus de son baladeur musical. je ne le regrette pas, même s'il ne répond pas totalement à mon besoin.


----------



## mhet (8 Août 2004)

En tant que Pro, pourquoi ne pas investir dans un portable, même entrée de gamme ?

Je n'ai aucune idée du coût d'un microdrive 4Go, mais un ibook av 30Go coûte 1 000 euros HT... et a bien d'autres avantages qu'un microdrive...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

LO !

Une petite question sur la bête, peut on utiliser ce lecteur de carte comme un lecteur de carte standart pour PC / MAC ? ( via le câble USB ? )

Sinon, je le trouve cher pour ce que c'est ( 130e ), un lecteur de carte pour PC/MAC vaut le quart de son prix. Il n'est interressant que si on l'achete dans le pack "vacances belkin" proposé sur applestore ( 150e avec une batterie de rechange, le module distaphone et l'etui pour ipod )

Sinon, peut on brancher un lecteur de carte "standard" sur un ipod ?

A priori une nouvelle version est dispo sur le site de belkin, avec un port usb, ce qui pourrait peut être le rendre utile sans l'ipod ( ce qui mepremettrait de mutualiser les lectzeurs de cartes et de ne pas en avoir un spécifique à l'ipod )

merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

LO !

En fouinant sur le site de belkin, il s'avère que le lecteur de carte de belkin, même s'il est connecté a l'ipod, n'a un taux de transfert que de 300kbps, soit en gros 37,5Ko/s. A ce rythme, il faut *2mn *pour vider une carte de *256Mo*, et encore c'est le débit max théorique !

Source : site de Belkin ( http://catalog.belkin.com/PureAV_detail.process?Merchant_Id=&Product_Id=158350 )

On est loin du "Transfert rapide et simple des fichiers via la technologie FireWire" ( source apple.fr ), alors que le firewire a un débit théorique de 50Mo/s, on est pret de x1100 fois eloigné du debit firewire !!! et ils se gardent bien de donner l'info sur le site d'apple. Ca frise l'excroquerie !!!
Cordialement


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 En même temps, Apple peut pas faire de miracle...

 Une carte compact flash a des débits ridicules, ont a beau lui coller une interface firewire c'est pas pour ca qu'elle sera plus rapide...

 Le facteur limitant dans le cas présent, c'est pas l'iPod ni l'interface, mais le media (la carte compact flash).

 @+
 iota


----------



## decoris (7 Septembre 2004)

pas vraiment, puisque c'est deux fois plus lent que qd on le branche directement à l'ordi... 

mais bon, ça dépanne bien qd meme


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pas vraiment, puisque c'est deux fois plus lent que qd on le branche directement à l'ordi...


 C'est pas ce que je voulais dire... 

 C'est pas parceque le lecteur est branché en firewire que le débit de la carte compact flash sera de 50Mo/s.

 @+
 iota


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

LO !

Mea culpa no1, 300kbps, sur un site américain, ça fait 300Ko/s, non ?
Mea culpa no2, à 300Ko/s, ça fait la CF de 256Mo vidée en 13mn

Pour info, une carte compact flash "bas de gamme" a un taux de transfert ( vers un pc ), en gros de 2Mo/s, et certaines cartes compact flash "haut de gamme" peuvent atteindre des taux de transfert de l'ordre de 11Mo/s. c'est certes assez loin du debit du firewire et usb2.0, mais c'est déjà pas mal.

Nous sommes très loin de cela avec les 300Ko/s du lecteur de belkin, 6x moins vite que le debit theorique d'une carte bas de gamme. Vu le prix de l'appareil, c'est assez scandaleux ( un lecteur de carte PC coute 5x fois cher que le belkin pour un debit bien superieur )

Je dis vers un ordinateur, car dans le cas d'un appareil numerique, cela depend enormement de l'appareil.

source ( site très bien foutu  )

Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est qu'a priori, le limitant, n'est pas la carte, mais soit l'ipod ( j'en doute puisqu'il propose le firewire et usb2.0 pour les données ) soit le lecteur belkin.

D'ailleur je soupconne belkin de profiter d'une position dominante dans ce domaine, et je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleur ils ont cette place de force.

n'existe t il donc vraiment aucun autre moyen ? 

A+


----------



## decoris (7 Septembre 2004)

pourquoi est ce que belkin limiterai volontairement son lecteur? 

moi je pense que le fait de pouvoir se passer d'un ordi pendant 1 semaine et 5000 photos vaut bien d'attendre 20min pour vider sa carte 512...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

LO !

Je ne suis absolument pas contre le principe de la combinaison lecteur de carte / ipod, je trouve juste dommage qu'il n'y ai aucune concurrence en tant qu'accessoire ipod de ce type, et surtout que le produit proposé par belkin ne fasse aucunement honneur à l'ipod.

Je ne pense pas qu'offrir un lecteur de carte relativement emcombrant et lent à 130e serve l'ipod. Pour à peine 100e de plus, tu trouveras sans problème un xdriveII ( 40Go ).

Mais bon, comme c'est le seul ... 

Pour ne pas finir sur une impression negative, belkin propose le pack "vacance" à 150e : lecteur de carte + housse + dictaphone + batterie de rechange, là avec ce pack, je suis pret a investir, et a passer sur le defaut de lenteur du lecteur de carte, mais bon, c'est surtout car je n'ai ni dictaphone, ni housse, ni batterie de rechange.

Mais bon, à 130e le lecteur seul ... je trouve que c'est abusé et que ce lecteur ne les vaut pas du tout, et que c'est dommage pour l'ipod, déjà qu'avec la nouvelle version il faut acheter tout les accessoires, à 130e cela fera hésiter et certain se dirigeront vers la concurrence.

Non, s'il y a une chose qui serait sympa, c'est de pouvoir utiliser le lecteur de carte comme ... lecteur de carte pour pc / mac ... c'est possible ?

Sinon, il y a le prochain modele de belkin, c'est de la taille d'un ipod, ca se branche dessus, et l'on y branche son appareil photo numerique ( ? ), pratique ( pourquoi ne peut on pas brancher son APN directement sur l'ipod ? ) , comme ça ils consomment tout les trois de l'energie.

a+


----------

